

Show HN: 9GAG client app for Windows 8 - codefatherio
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-gb/app/9gag-why-so-serious/00daa32d-2c38-4d5e-9494-191b17f69628

======
codefatherio
Hi, It's my hobby project, created in free time using angular and win.js.
Feedback is welcome :)

